# Helm des gefallenen Helden



## steleon (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern in Karah den Helm des gefallenen Helden bekommen.
Kann mir jemand sagen,warum ich den nicht tragen kann? Bin Magier.
Muß man mit dem Teil erst was machen?

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

du musst nach shat den TOKEN - das ist ja nur ein gutschein quasi
und dort den helm eintauschen


----------



## Satanhimself (2. April 2008)

geh zu deiner jeweiligen fraktion aldor/seher und tausch ihn gegen dein Mage helm ein

wenn man sich vorstellt das du gestern abend 2h lang versucht hast das ding aufzusetzen ... made my day


----------



## steleon (2. April 2008)

Danke für die schnelle super Antwort.Kannst Du mir ev. auch sagen wo in Shatt, oder bei wem?


----------



## Nyrdara (2. April 2008)

Man bekommt in den BC-Raidinstanzen nicht das Setteil an sich, sondern nur einen "Gutschein".

Dieser Gutschein kann dann bei den Aldor oder Sehern (je nach dem, welche Fraktion du hast) gegen das entsprechende Setteil eingetauscht werden.


----------



## Pandemonios (2. April 2008)

geh nach shatrath zu deiner fraktion (seher oder aldor),da wo du arkane folianten /teuflische waffen abgibst steht auch nen händler für t4 teile...dort kannst du helm es gefallenen helden gegen t4 eintauschen....is wie ne essensmarke in der schule kleiner junge


----------



## steleon (2. April 2008)

Nein,ich habe nicht versucht das Teil 2 Stunden aufzusetzen.Es gibt halt Leute die es nicht wissen,was man damit macht,aber das heißt nicht,daß die Leute deshalb blöd sind


----------



## FELLINGA (2. April 2008)

Du kannst den "Gutschein" gegen den T4 Kopf tauschen:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29076

bei dem Link steht auch dabei wo man den tauschen kann..kommt halt drauf an Aldor oder seher!

Btw..wenn man Prinzen umhaut sollte man es vllt wissen^^


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

steleon schrieb:


> Nein,ich habe nicht versucht das Teil 2 Stunden aufzusetzen.Es gibt halt Leute die es nicht wissen,was man damit macht,aber das heißt nicht,daß die Leute deshalb blöd sind



lass sie reden 

geh zu deiner fraktion
entweder aldor oder seher

aldor - oben dort wo du die teuflischen waffen abgeben kannst - gleich links rein und dort kannst du es abgeben

seher - oben dort wo du die arkanen foliatnen abgeben kannst - auf dem weg nach oben steht der seher typ


----------



## Arones (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ROFL .. stelle mir gerade die 2 Stunden von Verzweifelten Rechtsklicken und TS-Schreikrämpfen vor...göttlich :=)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (2. April 2008)

Naja, dann kann man immer noch in der Gilde, im Raid oder wen an ders ingame fragen. Das Set heißt Ornat der aldor. Schau doch einfach in buffed, wo du diese Teile herbekommst, das sind dann auch die Leute, die den Token eintauschen...


----------



## CharlySteven (2. April 2008)

wie es meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben... aber naja:
wieso fragst du hier im buffed forum? und nich einfach im g-chat?
hab ich damals auch gemacht, weil ich nich wusste wo ich das einlösen kann^^


Dr. Edit meint dazu: arg! Gnorgh war ganz kanp schneller :-(


----------



## steleon (2. April 2008)

Danke für Deine super Hilfe b1ubb,und auch an die anderen,die keine blöden Komm. abgelassen haben,sondern einfach nur auf die Frage geantwortet haben


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

steleon schrieb:


> Danke für Deine super Hilfe b1ubb,und auch an die anderen,die keine blöden Komm. abgelassen haben,sondern einfach nur auf die Frage geantwortet haben



kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bist mir ja schon sympatisch weil du einer der fähigen leute bist die meinen namen schreiben können 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .shadow (2. April 2008)

1.2.3 schießt mich tot alleine die vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

@ steleon, foren sind ja dazu da um fragen zu stellen... kann icht jeder ein nerd sein^^ gz zu deinem neuen helm


----------



## mattenowie (2. April 2008)

wieso passt das blos net ... ist das doch kein stoff, sondern leder oder platte ... mensch das passt immer noch net ... ob ich erst noch beim lehrer was lernen muss ... meno jetzt klich ich hier schon 1 std rum und das passt immer noch net ... ob ich vieleicht erst 20.000 bis 30.000 raufklicken muss damit das passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leahna (2. April 2008)

b1ubb b1ubb b1ubb........sry mir war grad danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......Server no imma down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (2. April 2008)

steleon schrieb:


> Nein,ich habe nicht versucht das Teil 2 Stunden aufzusetzen.Es gibt halt Leute die es nicht wissen,was man damit macht,aber das heißt nicht,daß die Leute deshalb blöd sind


Hat ja keiner behauptet das du blöd bist.

ich find die vorstellung nur lustig das jemand da sitzt und 2 h versucht sich den helm aufzusetzen nur lustig

nehm mal nicht alles so ernst , meine güte


----------



## mattenowie (2. April 2008)

ich seh das genau wie satan, will dich net beleidigen. die vorstellung halt das du die ganze ezit versucht hast die marke anzulegen ist sehr lustig


----------



## -=Dreampala=- (2. April 2008)

ich muss sagen WOW wir ihr euch habt echt anstatt wie einige ne normale antwort zu geben da er die frage ja ausführlich geschrieben hat müssen welche lästern . Es kann halt nicht jeder alles wissen und es gibt auch spieler die neu im game sind auch wenn es selten is. Aber man sieht an die antworten einiger das sie sicherlich nie was ordentliches beigesteuert haben sondern nur ihre dummen kommentare dazugeben müssen.

@TE

lass die ruhig reden wenn was ist stell deine fragen normal einer antwortet auch wenn ... idioten ihre beiträge dazuposten müssen.


----------



## Palatinus (2. April 2008)

Leute, also echt, ihr wollt niemanden beleidigen tut es aber trotzdem!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist doch nur eine einfache udn klare Frage gestellt worden und eine klare Antwort kam auch. 
Also warum spamt ihr hier euren geistigen Tiefgang? Armes Forum.....

Grüße....   

PS: GZ zum T4 Helmchen!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steleon (2. April 2008)

Sagt ja auch keiner,daß die Vorstellung nicht lustig scheint,nur warum können die Fragen nicht einfach beantwortet werden.belustigen kann man sich dann immernoch.Da ich nunmal kein Hardcorezocker bin,wußte ich es eben nicht.Da ich in keiner Gilde bin,konnte ich da nun auch keinen Fragen.Da ich PC nach Kara sofort ausgemacht habe,weil es auch Menschen gibt,die morgens arbeiten,konnte ich also auch nirgends fragen.
Also dachte ich mir ganz einfach,daß ich ja einfach mal hier fragen könnte,und es ja gott sei Danke Leute wie b1ubb gibt,die einfach drauf Antworten,und sich nicht einfach noch stundenlang an irgentwas hochziehen müssen


----------



## Satanhimself (2. April 2008)

geistiger Tiefgang ?

ich hab eine klare Antwort gegen und noch was lustiges hinzugefügt ... woher soll ich denn wissen das der ach so arme TE alles so empfindlich aufnimmt

regt euch mal ab


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Bin damals auch verpeilt rumgerannt als ich das erste T4 bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das erste T5 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte ich muss sonst was für amchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ zu neuem Helm und lass dich nicht ärgern


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Bin damals auch verpeilt rumgerannt als ich das erste T4 bekommen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub es ist am anfang jeden so gegnagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich kann ihn verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Klar, deshalb ist es verständlich das er/sie fragt. Schlimmer fänd ich: Wo kann ich meine geleechte ehre gegen Epicxxx tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (2. April 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich war eben auch zunächst etwas irritiert, da würfelt einer scheinbar für einen T4 Helm mit und weiss nichtmal was er damit tun solle? Erster Gedanke: Ninjalooter -.-
Denn demzufolge das Du nicht weisst, wo Du den einzulösen hast, bedeutet ja nun auch, das Du nichtmal weisst was dieser helm für Stats hätte, bzw ob er besser als Dein jetziger ist.
Aber demzufolge das Du auch eher Kategorie "Spass-, bw Gelegenheitsspieler" bist lässt auch drauf schliessen das Dein Equip nix gegen Verbesserungen hätte ;-)
Wo Du eintauschen kannst wurde ja bereits erwähnt und ausreichend erklärt, daher gratze ich Dir nur noch zum neuen T4-Helm! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Kittygirl (2. April 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Klar, deshalb ist es verständlich das er/sie fragt. Schlimmer fänd ich: Wo kann ich meine geleechte ehre gegen Epicxxx tauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein p1upp ^^
Sag na b1ubb...

Du hast doch bestimmt scho die meisten beiträge im Forum hier wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Ein p1upp ^^
> Sag na b1ubb...
> 
> Du hast doch bestimmt scho die meisten beiträge im Forum hier wa
> ...



du hast bestimmt neid - oder warum fragst du ?


----------



## Kittygirl (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast bestimmt neid - oder warum fragst du ?



Neid? Auf einen Forenscammer? 
Nein danke.


----------



## Guibärchen (2. April 2008)

steleon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern in Karah den Helm des gefallenen Helden bekommen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen,warum ich den nicht tragen kann? Bin Magier.
> ...


GZ zum helm, und wie es geht weist ja jetz. trotzdem würde ich dir den Zauberschlag helm wämstens empfählen!
der is um einiges besser als T4.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> GZ zum helm, und wie es geht weist ja jetz. trotzdem würde ich dir den Zauberschlag helm wämstens empfählen!
> der is um einiges besser als T4.



nicht jeder ist schneider und farmt gern^^


----------



## toxic-dust (2. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nicht jeder ist schneider und farmt gern^^



Spellstrike Hood: nicht BoP. seit dem urnether im AH rumliegt, kriegt man das teil schnell & günstig ^^ (na gut rund 800g oder mats farmen muss man doch noch, aber schneider sein hat damit nix zu tun)


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Neid? Auf einen Forenscammer?
> Nein danke.



warum sprichst du es dann an ?


----------

